# Awning



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend an 'awning' company?
I want to have one fitted, I would like the retractable kind.
A company in the Paphos to Polis area please - otherwise they are unlikely to come and 
visit!

Many thanks

Jac


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There is a guy in Polis. Walk down the road by the Royal to the T junction and his shop is on that road but on the opposite side. It usually has rolls of canvas and armchairs inside as he is an upholsterer as well.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> There is a guy in Polis. Walk down the road by the Royal to the T junction and his shop is on that road but on the opposite side. It usually has rolls of canvas and armchairs inside as he is an upholsterer as well.


Thanks for the info, can I ask what the Royal building is? Also, have you used him or know of anyone who has?

Much appreciated.

Jac.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Shadeports do awnings.
A friend of ours used them for a carport and they were very happy with their service.


----------

